# Hand Warmers Shelf Life



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a chance to pick up a case of hand warmers (the iron filing type) at a real good price, and was wondering if anyone can give me an idea as to how long these will remain viable. It would seem that as long as they aren't opened, they should be good, but I'd hate to buy a whole case of 640 warmers and find that they gone bad a couple of years down the road.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

640 seems a lot but I guess it depends where you live and how many people you're catering for. It might be better getting perhaps 20 and using the extra space for 4-6 compact heat/sleeping foil blankets.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Space is not an issue. They are a luxury type item, and we go through about 40 - 60 of these a year with just the immediate family, as we hunt, tend the animals, and do other jobs over the winter.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Iv'e used them 5 years old and they were fine. I would think as long as you keep em selaed they should last a long long time.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You need hand warmers in Arkansas?

A handwarmer works by oxidation. Basically the filings in there are rusting and creating the heat so as long as you keep the air away from them they will store forever.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You need hand warmers in Arkansas?

A handwarmer works by oxidation. Basically the filings in there are rusting and creating the heat so as long as you keep the air away from them they will store forever.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

You could vacuum seal them just to be extra cautious.
Put 50 in a bag and seal it.
Keep the air out and they should last a long time.


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Plus they double as o2 absorbers for food storage.


----------

